# Stock Clutch Durability



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

Basically what the title states...how durable is it? No engine modifications done can the factory unit last on the car? It's a big concern of mine as I had to go through a few clutches on my last car and I don't wanna put up with that hassle again.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO: The clutch isn't meant for anything more than it was designed for. Some push the limits of the clutch and have problems. For basic driving what it was meant for, it should last you. If you race, slam it, and work it past its limits then expect problems. I have no issues with mine.


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> IMO: The clutch isn't meant for anything more than it was designed for. Some push the limits of the clutch and have problems. For basic driving what it was meant for, it should last you. If you race, slam it, and work it past its limits then expect problems. I have no issues with mine.


fair enough but I mean if you like to punch it (just don't go crazy with hard shifts and riding the clutch) the clutch can take it correct?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

NosferatU said:


> fair enough but I mean if you like to punch it (just don't go crazy with hard shifts and riding the clutch) the clutch can take it correct?


if you drive it like my ma would have it will last forever. if you get on it, especially after mods, it won't last long. i tracked mine about 12 passes and had to replace it at 18,000 miles. i got a Spec 3+ and i thought that was the worst clutch i've ever had. it lasted 8,000 miles. i then got a Monster stage 3 and this clutch rocks


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NosferatU said:


> fair enough but I mean if you like to punch it (just don't go crazy with hard shifts and riding the clutch) the clutch can take it correct?


IMO yes, the clutch can take mild to moderate abuse if you leave her semi stock. I just put a twin screw on my girl and the clutch is going fast-fast, but I knew that going into the deal. It's not a week clutch, but abuse every day will put the hurt on it for sure...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Stock, my clutch lasted for about 20,000 miles. I had a bunch of passes at the strip and drove the car a bit on the hard side. 

My guess is it would have needed replaced before I hit 30,000 miles. Heavy cars with lots of power and abusive driving isn't a friendly combination on clutches.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

I work on cars for a living so abusing the clutch and syncros has never been a habit of mine. Ill admit I shift like a grandma. I never pull it hard into gears, and never dump the clutch trying to chirp 2nd or 3rd, but ill floor it all day long. I just try to make items that wear last as long as possible. Its not worth the extra half second to me to slam through the gears and kill the driveline in the process. I have a buddy who had a saturn with a turbo, and he would rip it into second so fast and hard i cringed everytime. He went through about 3 clutches in a year or two. And 2 transmissions. He has a mid 90s BMW M3 now. No idea how it runs it or if it holds up.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Stock, my clutch lasted for about 20,000 miles. I had a bunch of passes at the strip and drove the car a bit on the hard side.
> 
> My guess is it would have needed replaced before I hit 30,000 miles. Heavy cars with lots of power and abusive driving isn't a friendly combination on clutches.


Fergy - What's the car on the right and where is the Corvette???...:confused How can I go on...


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

06goatm6 said:


> I work on cars for a living so abusing the clutch and syncros has never been a habit of mine. Ill admit I shift like a grandma. I never pull it hard into gears, and never dump the clutch trying to chirp 2nd or 3rd, but ill floor it all day long. I just try to make items that wear last as long as possible. Its not worth the extra half second to me to slam through the gears and kill the driveline in the process. I have a buddy who had a saturn with a turbo, and he would rip it into second so fast and hard i cringed everytime. He went through about 3 clutches in a year or two. And 2 transmissions. He has a mid 90s BMW M3 now. No idea how it runs it or if it holds up.


I plan on keeping the car 100% stock...after going through clutches on the SRT4 (stocker due to it sucked on that car) and then rough shifting on the track I've opted like ya said it's not worth killing the driveline for a few tenths. 

I need a reliable A-->B car but wanna have fun with it here and there but it's staying STOCK (engine-wise). So 100% stock LS2 the clutch is capable enough even for a couple quick shifts (not hard...quick) and say roll-ons out of toll booths up to speed. That's what I'm concerned about.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Fergy - What's the car on the right and where is the Corvette???...:confused How can I go on...


Looks like his cavalier, no corvette in sight!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Went through two clutches in my '65 in the first two years I had it. I put in a mcCleod unit in 1983. It's still in the car and still works fine, 26 years later. My '94 4Runner has its original clutch and it has 176000 miles on it. On my other vehicles, I typically get over 150k miles on a clutch. I also go through a lot less u-joints, trannies, and rear ends these days. It's all in how you treat the car. When I was a kid, I was doing a lot of repairs on the weekends!!!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I am over 90,000 miles on a 2005 GTO. Clutch is doing great. I don't run it hard often, but I don't shift like grandma either. I still believe it is a great car.
Just sad there aren't any more. I guess I will have to drive this one till it falls apart and then put it back together and drive another 100,000.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Well, I am over 90,000 miles on a 2005 GTO. Clutch is doing great. I don't run it hard often, but I don't shift like grandma either. I still believe it is a great car.
> Just sad there aren't any more. I guess I will have to drive this one till it falls apart and then put it back together and drive another 100,000.


Well its been hard for me to find someone with a lot of miles on their GTO. Since you have over 90,000 any major problems??? or expensive repairs?


----------

